# WICHTIG !!! Start Problem : medion x6819



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

guten tag,

ich habe heute ganz normal mein ganz neues laptop benutzt , und als er leer war habe ich ihn dann an die steckdose geschteck,

und später heute vollte ich dann spielen , und als ich auf den an knopf drücke kamm diese meldung !!!

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2228/imgp1317e.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der pc hat erst 2 tage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was kann ich da machen ? biss wohin darf man den aufmachen ohne das die garantie vervählt ?

ich brauche den pc umbedingt morgen ! sonst habe ich ein riesen problem !

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## x-up (20. November 2011)

Ich frage mal,
hast du eine CD / DVD im Laufwerk

Sieht so aus als ob die Festplatte nicht erkannt würde.


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

nein keinne cd/dvd drinnen !

in wie fern kann ich genauer denn fehler finden ?


----------



## rabe08 (20. November 2011)

USB-Stick dran und Bootpriority auf USB?

Ansonsten: Geh erstmal ins BIOS und schau, ob die Festplatte angezeigt wird. Wenn nicht würde ich bei einem so neuen PC vermuten, dass sich während des Transports ein Stecker vom HDD-Kabel losgeruckelt hat und jetzt ganz abgefallen ist. Du darfst ein PC-Gehäuse öffnen, ohne das die Garantie verfällt. Ist schon vor Jahren ausgeklagt worden.


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

oki ; ich kann aber nicht an des bios drann , gestern zeigte er noch f2 für bios un f11 für boot select , jetzt nurnoch medion !
wie komme ich dann ans bios ran ?


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

gerade mal erst die ssd ausgebaut , ging immer noch nicht , dann wieder rein und die hdd raus auch nicht , beide raus hat auch nichts geändert !!

was kann ich machen ?


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

aber wenn ich ein netzwerk stecker einstecke dann bekomme ich nicht den fehler code aber bootet immer noch nicht 

wie komme ich ans bios auf den medion x6819 dran ? oder wie kann ich ein clear cmos machen ?


----------



## Schlingel (20. November 2011)

Nimm mal den Akku raus,stecke das Netzteil ab und drücke mal rund 20 Sekunden den Einschaltknopf.


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

schon gemacht hat nichts geändert , ich habe jetzt überdas netztwerk ein system rekovery gestrartet 

werde eich in einer stunde bescheit sagen ob es ging

das sytem hat mir gesagt das die boot datei auf C fehlte oder kaputt ist !

wie kann das passiert nach 2 tagen benuzung das diese datei feflt auf der ssd ? ist die so schlecht ?


----------



## Panther666 (20. November 2011)

pc lauft wieder , mal sehen wie lange  topic bitte schlissen !


----------



## Panther666 (21. November 2011)

guten tag ,

ich habe die sofware von dem ssd updatet , aber ich habe immer noch das problem das wenn ich in Dauerschlaf modus stelle und ihn dann wider anmache ist der boot sektor nicht mehr da 
dann muss ich den pc mit der dvd immer wieder repqrieren um den wieder zu benutzen !

habt ihr eine idé warum das so ist ?

menz

ich wollte noch mehr ram rien machen , ist das die gleiche die drin ist ?
4GB Dual Channel Kit Hynix Original 2x 2 GB 204 pin: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Panther666 (23. November 2011)

hallo ,

hat niemand ne idee ?


----------



## Fragnail (25. November 2011)

vielleicht hat das Dingen halt wirklich ne Macke - schick es halt ein oder telefonier mal mit denen - vielleihct gibts da öfters Probleme - meinst läuft ohne Probleme. Den Speicher kannst du sicherlich benutzen...


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

Hört sich an als ob die SSD eine Macke hat.Was ist den für eine verbaut.

mfg


----------



## Panther666 (26. November 2011)

80 gb intel 320 series ( die sind beckant für probleme ! )


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

Hab die 120iger aus der gleichen Serie.Welche Firmware ist drauf die neuste ist 3.0.1...Lad Dir mal die Intel SSD Toolbox runter...

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3044&DwnldID=18455&lang=deu


----------



## Panther666 (27. November 2011)

die habe ich schon drauf !


----------

